# Carrier 8000 TS - code 24 ?



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*The fuse is located on your circuit board(in the front), It is a 3 amp automotive type fuse. If you dont have a 3amp you can use a 5 amp fuse but not any higher. Try replacing the fuse and if it blows again then you know you have a 24v short somewhere.*


----------



## jumpball (Nov 23, 2008)

Perfect! I replaced the fuse and the furnace is up and running. Thank you for saving me a service call that I have cancelled for monday!


----------



## mmm (May 3, 2011)

*Thanks very much!*

I had the same problem this morning and woke up to a cold house. After reading your posts I checked the circuit board for the fuse and it was not fully plugged into the board. The furnace was up and running five minutes later. Many thanks!


----------



## dammitus (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you very much! I shorted the unit out when the maintenance man left a wire unplugged and it sparked. I found the 3 amp fuse and replaced, voila! Thanks a million!!


----------



## pvgrady (Mar 22, 2014)

*Carrier 8000 Weathermaker-Code 24 blinking*

First, this is one of the worst furnaces I have ever had in a house. Second, it always blows out the inducer motor, which I found a way to buy wholesales and install myself 4 times in 10 years. 

I read on DIY about the flashing code 24. Realized I had a wire that was not completely covered / protected and caused a short when I was putting cover panel back on. I got a new fuse for $2.00, taped wire to protect it and YAHOOOO. Furnace back up and running. If I had to call HVAC guy it would have cost me $200.00, unless the guy gave me some BS and told me entire circuit board needs replacing for $800 or some odd amount.

THANK YOU DIY. I will always go to YOU before I call for help.:thumbup:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I have worked on lots of them and they don't blow out that many inducer motors or have a chronic problem with that. Check the voltage to it. If it is less than 110 volts then that may be a problem. I have a few that spin backwards when off because of a negative pressure in the house coming down the chimney but that is a different issue. If yours is doing that then it may be wearing them out.


----------

